# 1996 sentra 2 door, B13, B14??



## DearHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey there, 

my sentra is a 1996, according to the year it is a b14 meaning that all the parts should come from a b14. But it is 2 door and has the apparent chassis of a b13. Now it is getting complicated when I see all the parts that fit the b13 like rear disc brakes from a nx 2000 1991 to 1994 and me being with a 1996 sentra but with a b13 chassis wondering if they would fit on my car. And also the problem of the sr20 swap since the driveshafts of the nx2000 swap on the sentra but only for the b13?? What kind of sentra do I have???? Am i stuck with an inbetween sentra like a b13.5????


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Where are you from? 


The b13 Sentra was produced in Mexico well into the year 2000 (not sure if they still are made today). So it is possible to own a 96' b13 two door sentra.

Here is a 2 door b13...









Here is a 2 door b14 (200sx)










So which one do you have?


----------



## DearHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

I have the first one, i live in quebec canada, the chassis that I have is really the b 13 one like the red sentra( Mine is the same red also) and so im wondering if they changed some components for some b 14 components during the 2 door 1995-1996 sentra. I remember when i changed alternator, i got one from a 1993 sentra and it didnt fit, meaing that some components were changed on the motor making it different from the b13 1991-1994. For me the important thing are if the nx 2000 parts will fit on my sentra since i want to do a rear disc upgrade. It was told that those parts fitted bolt on from the nx to the sentra b13 drom the same years..... That is where the complication are!!..


----------



## dappa1 (Dec 25, 2004)

mechanical components such as alternators may differ based on your global location.


----------



## DearHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

So could it be said that since the chassis is a b13, parts from a 1991 to 1994 sentra would fit on it even though my 1996 sentra b13 is classified aa a 1995-1996 2door sentra compatible only???


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

DearHunter said:


> b13 like rear disc brakes from a nx 2000 1991 to 1994



SETHTICLEES, WILL ONLY THE 91-94 MODEL NX2000 BRAKES FIT THE B13 SENTRA?? OR DO ANY OTHER YEARS BOLT ON ALSO??


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

seven_b13 said:


> SETHTICLEES, WILL ONLY THE 91-94 MODEL NX2000 BRAKES FIT THE B13 SENTRA?? OR DO ANY OTHER YEARS BOLT ON ALSO??


The NX2000 had a very short production run. Any NX2000 brakes (ad22vf front caliper) will bolt on to the front of a B13 or B14. Of course you also need the NX2000 brakes pads and rotors. PLEASE do a search on this topic. It is one of THE most highly documented subjects around.


----------

